# Porter Cable Omnijig 16



## tmac4 (Feb 7, 2010)

I recently came in to the possession of an Omnijig 16 and am looking for video instruction on how to use it. Your suggestions are appreciated. Thx


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

portercable.com has a video and manual available. 

INTRODUCING THE OMNIJIG JOINERY SYSTEM

If you don't want the jig, you can send it to me... It's awesome!


----------



## plantspike (Aug 16, 2011)

*Omnijig 7116*



tmac4 said:


> I recently came in to the possession of an Omnijig 16 and am looking for video instruction on how to use it. Your suggestions are appreciated. Thx


Call Porter Cable customer service, they still sell them


----------

